# New England Haunter's Gathering 10



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*New England Haunt Gathering*

I'm looking for someone to split a room for Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm interested. I'll PM you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

When: Saturday, August 7th
Where: Radisson Hotel Nashua, NH
Time: 10:00 am
Admission: $20.00
** Ages 14 and over only please! **

Click For More Info


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh man..take it to the PM's!....Oh wait. This is about the gathering right? Never mind. Carry on.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Doc, you're just jealous!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I am. You know it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

me too, Vic is hot! hahahaha


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Jeff, your taste in men is awful.


----------



## Crystal Lake (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey all! Crystal Lake (Glen) here, just reminding everyone to RSVP as soon as you can. This is our first year dealing with a hotel for our lunch and they require count 3 day before the event. So if you are planning to attend, PLEASE RSVP as soon as you can - your lunch depends on it. To RSVP, please go to: http://www.hauntclub.net/hcs/?q=node/42

Also, this year we are having our first ever Costume Ball with Hauntcast's own DJ Chris Baker playing all of our Halloween favorites to keep us dancing all night long (hey Chris, like the plug - LOL)

Gathering: $20
Dinner/Costume Ball: $45
Combo: $65
PLEASE NOTE: The Dinner/Costume Ball is one price, we cannot charge separately - sorry

for more information about the Gathering and the days events, please visit: http://www.hauntclub.net/hcs/?q=node/42

If you have any questions email: [email protected]

** Please pass this along to anyone or anywhere you think it will help get the message out ** 
 
Can't wait, it's gonna be a blast!
Glen, Aka Crystal Lake


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, I'm sending Pam a few things for door prizes...hope everyone likes them!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's tomorrow!!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Grrr, another year that I won't be able to make it. Enjoy!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Bronx Banshee (Aug 6, 2008)

Another great year. Thanks Pam and Glen! It was so much fun seeing everyone again, I can't wait for next year.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Fan-frigin-tastic time! If you live in NE and you were not there, slap yourself. 
Catch all the juicy details on Hauntcast 22.


----------

